# What is this plant?



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

:/ im thing that is mondo grass. Non aquatic. Where did you get it?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

one of the chain stores. i got it for free, so no biggie. looks like it's dying anyways. I was thinking that it was some kind of Sag, but i couldn't find anything that really looked like it. 

thanks grog, you da man!


----------

